# RR Track V 5 - How to move & rotate pieces?



## LionelRookie (Nov 11, 2011)

I am a big fan of AnyRAIL, but what appealed to me on RR is the accesory libraries.

So I opted out for the complete DVD with all the track libraries... Lionel, FT and MTH along with the PW and Modern accessories.

I like the idea that I can plot where they are going to go before I cut the wood.

I cannot for the life of me figure out how to 'move and rotate' a single piece on RR.

How do you move and or rotate a piece ONCE IT IS PLACE? I see where I can before I put it some where.

Any help?

Bryan


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 17, 2012)

I also use this program and designed my layout with it, I like it alot other than the flex track usage. To move a piece, click it to turn it red, then click and hold and drag it to move it.
To rotate it, click it, then up at the top click actions and rotate is the first in line. You cant rotate a piece of track if it is attached to other track however. Hope this helps


----------



## aircooled (Jan 28, 2013)

A little tip I learned.

Let's say you're making a half circle.
Once you've added & placed the second rail segment, copy it, then paste it close to where it needs to be. The pasted segment will have the same orientation as the copied segment.
Lots quicker than dragging & rotating each & every piece


----------

